# String Silencers



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My bow eats Leeches like candy and I'm tired of shelling out that money. Decided to go back the the tried and true Cat Whiskers and found this great instruction on how to tie them that I thought I'd share in case anyone was interested.

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=86556

Cat Whiskers really do a better job at quieting your string and are far cheaper than Leeches and you don't loose that much speed. I'll take quiet over speed any day so if you haven't tried them you owe it to yourself to give them a try.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Cat Whiskers......I used to use them on all my bows but have since switched to the leeches. The newer style leeches seem to last longer than the old style. I seem to get about 200-300 shots from a set of leeches. I think it is very important to pay attenion to the position of the lobes on the leeches. If you set them up were they make contact with the cables during release then they will wear/break quickly. Check them for wear after a few shots and if you see abrasion then reset them at a different angle. They sure are easy to install and adjust and that's why I like them. The Cat Whiskers were very effective and I may have to go back and give them another try.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Beaver Balls work great for me. I have always like the way the Cat Whiskers work when the are done like that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TooShallow said:


> Cat Whiskers......I used to use them on all my bows but have since switched to the leeches. The newer style leeches seem to last longer than the old style. I seem to get about 200-300 shots from a set of leeches. I think it is very important to pay attenion to the position of the lobes on the leeches. If you set them up were they make contact with the cables during release then they will wear/break quickly. Check them for wear after a few shots and if you see abrasion then reset them at a different angle. They sure are easy to install and adjust and that's why I like them. The Cat Whiskers were very effective and I may have to go back and give them another try.


No cables to contact on an Oneida bow. I've chatted with a few other folks that also shot Oneida's and they have the same issue with leeches, and only get like me 150-200 shots out of them. I'm shooting between 30 and 50 arrows a day which means I'm putting a new set of leeches on almost weekly and those things ain't cheap. I like that the leeches are easy to install, but other than that I've decided they are worth it money wise.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Good info.

Hands down, cat whiskers are the most effective string silencing product available. Leaches can't even come close. Not to mention, if you have an string suppressor, leaches will constantly be flying off your string.

About a year ago, I tried everything I could find to silence string vibration. After exhausting every other possible option, I decided to go "old school" and give the ol' cat whiskers a try. The difference was amazing!!

Also, as is described in the attached link, if you are going to use cat whiskers, learn to tie a constrictor knot. It will save you lots of frustration.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I have taken the information in the link and put it into a word file along with a good description and picture of tieing a constrictor knot. I can't post word files here, but if anyone is interested in the file PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.



NitroNX898 said:


> Beaver Balls work great for me. I have always like the way the Cat Whiskers work when the are done like that.


That is all I use on my longbow. Though cat whiskers would most likely quiet the string better, they just wouldn't look right on a longbow or recruve.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I mainly shoot trad 95% of the time and the other 5% is in east texas with my compound. I shoot it just enough to keep sharp with it and make sure it stays sighted it. I am a traditional freak and have spent way to much money doing the sport.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah BountyHunter, I had came to the same conclusion after the season was over. I notice that my string leeches were missing pieces here and there. I plan on going to bowzone and getting the catwhiskers back on.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Constrictor Knot*

How to go about tying Whiskers is sufficiently described on the link. If somebody wants to cut and paste it here, feel free. Doing a JPEG for the whole think would be too large.

Here's a JPEG on how to tie a constrictor knot. This is a priceless knot for archers.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

*Thanks Brad!*

*I still have the whole thing in a word file if folks want it.*


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*BEAVER BALLS!!!*


----------

